

Are NFL teams hacking helmet headsets? - yjukaku
http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/tech/post/_/id/2573/robert-griffin-iii-helmet

======
Tipzntrix
This is one area where there is big money in hacking...er..."hacking". I don't
really think the jammers are very bleeding edge if they do exist.

